# Frequenzumrichter Filter / Drossel



## element. (21 Juni 2011)

Hallo Kollegen,

Öfter sehe ich die Kombination Filter (RCL-Schaltungen) und Drossel (Reine Induktivität) in Bearbeitungszentren. Wann brauche ich was? Wofür genau ist was?

Wenn ich zB Sinamics G110 mit integriertem Filter einsetze, brauche ich dann immer noch die Drossel?

Dürfen sich mehrere FU eine große Drossel/Filter teilen?

Danke.


----------



## c-teg74 (28 Juni 2011)

Hallo Kollege,

Netzfilter : zur Reduzierung der EMV Störungen 
Netzdrossel : zur Vermeidung von Rückwirkungen in das Netz z.B. Oberschwingungen, Reduzierung von Stromspitzen.
Motordrossel : zur Reduzierung von kapazitiven Ausgleichströmen auf langen Leitungen, Bei Siemens z.B. ab 50m geschirmt oder 100m ungeschirmt. Spannungsspitzen werden geglättet. 
(Teilweise ein Zitat )

Netzseitig kann man mehrere Umrichter zusamenfassen, die Bauteile müssen dann für mehrere Umrichter ausgelegt sein. Abgangsseitig soweit ich weis nicht. 

Den EMV Filter brauchst Du im Prinzip immer wenn du die Richtlinien einhalten willst. Die Drossel ersetzt nicht den Filter und umgekehrt. 

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## element. (28 Juni 2011)

Hallo Carsten,

danke für Deine Antwort. Motordrossel kannte ich nicht. 
Aber Rückwirkungen ins Netz und EMV sind doch recht nah beieinander.
Ist vielleicht der Filter für die höherfrequenten Störungen/Rückwirkungen und die Drossel für die niedrigeren Frequenzen?

Ich hab mir Datenblätter zu den Drosseln ("Kommutierungsdrossel") unserer Fräsmaschinen geholt, da gehts erst bei 5kW los. Die Antriebe, die ich verbaue, bewegen sich unter 1,5kW.

Wenn ich die Wiki zu Kommutierung richtig lese, dient die Drossel auch der Strombegrenzung vor Schaltnetzteilen, wie sie ja in den FU enthalten sind, um deren Halbleiter bei schnellem Stromanstieg zu schützen.


----------

